# The management



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

I've noticed some subtle changes happening on the door names of some of the offices in this enterprise.

Are there management changes afoot, again?!

Is there blood on the floor of the board room?!

Will the share price stand this kind of volatility?!

Does anyone care - not much activity from bulls or bears recently. Is this another Jazztel - manipulated to death?!

Regards,
Treasury Dept.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Ooh! I've only noticed one....is there more?!?! Perhaps there'll be a press release shortly!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

should a press release be made do you think?

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> should a press release be made do you think?
> 
> Jo xxx


I think stakeholders might expect some information from the Board...else rumours start and that's not good for any business!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok, but I'm on a laptop so I'm a bit slow!

Steve Hall has been called away to Sweden to attend some business, he also feels he needs a break from spain and is gonna rest up there for a while. Initially he felt he could still mod the forum, however, we had a chat about it and he really didnt want the responsibilty and cos I'm in the UKat the mo and the kids off school, I didnt want the extr resonisibiility either! So... thats it, he may still pop up every now and again, but is no longer gonna be a "bossy git"... he's leaving that to me and the new mod, Suenniel. Yes, I guess we should have introduced her, but as I say, I'm in the UK and I'm on a laptop which I dont find easy!! So it has been overlooked... Sorry guys. Nowt more sinister or juicy than that!

Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I think stakeholders might expect some information from the Board...else rumours start and that's not good for any business!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


Certain stock values live off of rumours and those not in the know usually get stitched up big time. they're called the "small investors". Trouble is, a lot of "small investors are living under the illusion that they're big investors and it's only when there's a blackout that they realise their folly.... a tad late unfortunately.

No pasa na! as they say south of the peninsula

Xose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> Certain stock values live off of rumours and those not in the know usually get stitched up big time. they're called the "small investors". Trouble is, a lot of "small investors are living under the illusion that they're big investors and it's only when there's a blackout that they realise their folly.... a tad late unfortunately.
> 
> No pasa na! as they say south of the peninsula
> 
> Xose


dont forget that I'm blonde Xose!! All is well and happy!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

That's right, Xose. Every now and again, you hear stories in the news about companies being manipulated on purpose by rumours in order to control stocks. That's why the regulators exist. :spy:

Glad to see there's no hint of crisis here. A most welcome addition to the board in Sue, has been announced and stakeholders will be sleeping well tonight. :clap2: Although personally, I shall miss the previous board member and his unique style of management. :hug: Hope he keeps us updated on his future ventures.

Tally.xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> dont forget that I'm blonde Xose!! All is well and happy!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't worry about that Jo. I will not forget that you're blond, armed and licensed to kill.

Xose x


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> That's right, Xose. Every now and again, you hear stories in the news about companies being manipulated on purpose by rumours in order to control stocks. That's why the regulators exist. :spy:
> 
> Glad to see there's no hint of crisis here. A most welcome addition to the board in Sue, has been announced and stakeholders will be sleeping well tonight. :clap2: Although personally, I shall miss the previous board member and his unique style of management. :hug: Hope he keeps us updated on his future ventures.
> 
> Tally.xx


The eye's have it. May he live long and prosper 

As for Sweden.... great chefs and used to have two great automotive marquees, now just one, but good none the less - must be, plod like them


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Xose said:


> As for Sweden.... great chefs


Ah yes, a man of refined tastes must have developped his predilection for pizza cuatro quesos and cuppa soup from somewhere!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I think stakeholders might expect some information from the Board...else rumours start and that's not good for any business!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


Think the theory was that if there were at least half-a-dozen of them, then at least one might be sober at any one time. That was my understanding, anyway.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Xose said:


> The eye's have it. May he live long and prosper
> 
> As for Sweden.... great chefs and used to have two great automotive marquees, now just one, but good none the less - must be, plod like them


Only good chefs here are the English ones,.....the Swedes go mad for traditional UK grub.
Both Cars could have a dodgy future...........word is that Volvo could end up in China,...........something to think about,.......a Chinese Volvo,....a tin-can on wheels perhaps.
Whilst there are a lot of unanswered questions about the background of some of Saabs new owners and investors and what they are up to, but in any event the future does not look great.
Weather is up to 30 plus but that only brings out a billion man-eating insects which make life unbearable in many parts, although the cities and coastline are not so bad.
I'm only here to get away from the heat of the Spanish summer, but at present it looks like a case of out of the frying pan and into the fire.
On the bright side the women arent so bad, and they fall over backwards for Brits and Yanks, even if you're a pensioner on a zimmer frame you cannot fail to pull.


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi All,
This is an official apology from the management for the lack of a press release on the changes made yesterday.  

As Jo's already mentioned Steve decided to step down for a couple of reasons. Jo and myself then decided to ask Suenneil to help out and after a short period of arm twisting she thankfully agreed.

So no conspiracy or controversy with the management (yet). I would like to thank Steve for his efforts and doing a great job in helping to manage the forum. Finally I would like to say a big welcome to Sue and thanks for agreeing to help out.

Kind Regards
Bob In The Office!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Well I met up with Steve on his journey to Sweden last night. Even bought me a coffee too!

And what a good appointment Sue is.....now I can hit on both Mods here!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Well I met up with Steve on his journey to Sweden last night. Even bought me a coffee too!
> 
> And what a good appointment Sue is.....now I can hit on both Mods here!


Bless!
you can try!!!???

I'm glad you got a coffee out of Stevie!!, that was something that I didnt manage!, I hope he has a good journey

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I heard my name mentioned so thought I should acknowledge that ! Arm twisting ? mmmmmm maybe there was a little ... but only because I didnt want to let any of you guys down by not being available 24/7 ... I was reassured enough to finally accept and Im flattered to have been asked ....

One thing to point out at this stage .... be under no illusions ... my contributions will never live up to the standard set by Mr Hall in terms of his detailed, researched responses! .... but Im happy to have lengthy chats about shoes, shopping, hair colour and why Viggo Mortenson isnt in more films!

Let me know if you ever get to a point where Im not fulfilling my duties!! at which point I´ll request further training sessions from Jo !

Sue xx :ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Let me know if you ever get to a point where Im not fulfilling my duties!!


I got some _duties_ for you to fulfil Sue!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I got some _duties_ for you to fulfil Sue!


ha ha ha I need to read up on my New Rule Book - but Im sure I can now penalise you for that comment ! :cheer2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> ha ha ha I need to read up on my New Rule Book - but Im sure I can now penalise you for that comment ! :cheer2:


But I'm the Forum Entertainer Sue!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

You are right about that! I just wanted to exert my new powers and appear dominant !!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I just wanted to exert my new powers and appear dominant !!


I have it on good authority there's men paying good money for that sort of malarkey Sue!

Which reminds me....when are the two resident saddos Steve Hall and Stravinsky going to reappear?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm here - sorry I had not even seen this thread. (Reading forums on mobiles is not 100% reliable). 

I'd like to wish Sue every success - she's a real pro with a good knowledge of how things work here in Spain and has access to excellent information and contacts. 

I enjoyed my time here and did my best to support Bob and you all. I hope to be well enough to return to Spain soon but in the meantime, I'll pop in here regularly. If anybody wants anything specific you are always free to PM me. 

PS: Hi Fatbrit, hope all is well on your forum but in Jojo and Steve you have one TT and one almost TT mod. Goodness knows what some of the rest of you mods are on!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> even if you're a pensioner on a zimmer frame you cannot fail to pull.


Don't let XTReme hear that - he'll be suicidal at his lack of success.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I enjoyed my time here and did my best to support Bob and you all. I hope to be well enough to return to Spain soon but in the meantime,


So where are you now Steve?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> So where are you now Steve?


I doubt if Steve can take time out of his busy schedule to visit _you._

He's travelling across the country meeting up with _players_ not _plonkers!_


----------

